
New Apple Leak Reveals iPhone 12 Design Shock - maydemir
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/09/06/apple-iphone-12-pro-max-mmwave-5g-release-date-iphone-11-pro-max-upgrade/
======
jki275
Is there a single millimeter wave 5g network deployed in the US? Honestly
don't know, but if there is I hadn't heard of it. I suppose there will be in
the future, but people tend to change phones every couple of years anyway, and
Apple has always been shy about being on the leading edge of adoption unproven
technology.

